# الله يعد دموعك ................



## + بريسكلا + (3 يونيو 2009)

*

*


*إليك أيها المتألم ابعث برسالتي هذه ، يا من يقول لك الناس أين إلهك ؟*
*يا من بكيت في الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع وليس لك مُعزّ ،*
*يا من كل أصحابك غدروا بك ، صاروا لك أعداء . *
*إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرت قلبك صعدت إلى السماء .*
*يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعتَ في مصيدة الأشرار .

أرسل لك هذه الرسالة لكي أخبرك بأنّ الرب يقول لك : ( أنا امسح دموعك ) ، سأمسح كل دمعة من عينيك . *
*نعم بيده المثقوبة والحنونة يأتي إليك يسوع ليقول لك أنا امسح دموعك . لأني بكيت من أجلك .

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم ، أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك .
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستتعزى وتفرح . سأجعلك تنسى الماضي وسأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد ، نعم أنا إله التعويضات .
سأعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته ، سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه ، سأعوضك عن الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين الكثيرين . سأجعلك تعبر وادي البكاء ليصير ينبوع من الفرح . وسأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك.*​*​نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن ، تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك
، تعال لكي أستبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ فكرك وقلبك ، تعال لكي أضع في فمك الترنيم والفرح ،
فكل من يأتي إليّ باكياً ومتألماً امسح دموعه .

ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما
بدموعها ،ولكني محوت كل خطاياها وذهبت بسلام .

تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياك كثيرة ، لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك فوق الصليب
، لا تخف لأني فديتك دعوتك باسمك ( يا ………… ) أنت لي ،
أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الأبدية ، لأن دمي المسفوك فوق الصليب يطهر من كل خطية ، أنت عزيز في عينيّ، أريدك أن تشعر بالأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال لأني قريب منك .

لم يكن لي مكان عندما جئت ، فقد وضُعت في المذود . 
أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك ؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي ؟ اشتاق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً ( لا تخف أنا معك ، لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد لا أهملك ولا أتركك ) .

تعال لتعرفني باني المحب الألزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن ، أنا اسمع صراخك ، أنا اسمع صلاتك
تعال يا ابني ، تعالي يا بنتي


يلا ..
تعالوا نقولوا فى صوت واحد

كل حياتي صارت ملكك
وحدك يا يـسوع الحبيب
أنت وحدك بدمك فديتني
أنت وحـدك تغفر كل ذنوبي
أنت وحدك ترفع حزنـي
أنت وحدك تشفي جروحي
أنت وحدك تمسح كل دموعي
أنت وحدك تطهر قلبــي

حزنك يتحول إلى فرح –بكاءك يتحول إلى تهليل- عندما تثق إن يسوع يحبك ومات لأجلك لكي يعطيك السعادة الحقيقية – تعَرّف به الآن ليغمرك بفرح مجيد يفوق الوصف


عندما تبكى بشدة ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق ان الله يعد دموعك
دمعة دمعة
__________________


إسندنى فــ ضعفى وإسمع لصلاتى
اللـــــهم إرحمــــــنى أنا الخــــاطى​*


*منقول*​


----------



## جمانا جوابره (3 يونيو 2009)

*:smi106:بسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح*​ 
يسلمو على هذا الكلام الجميل والمعبر
في هذا الزمن ليس لنا الا ان نلجأ الى حبيبنا يسوع


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2009)

موضوع وتأمل رائع

الرب يباركك يا بريسكلا

سلام المسيح


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 يونيو 2009)

جمانا جوابره قال:


> *:smi106:بسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح*​
> يسلمو على هذا الكلام الجميل والمعبر
> في هذا الزمن ليس لنا الا ان نلجأ الى حبيبنا يسوع



*ميرسى جمانا لمرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع وتأمل رائع
> 
> الرب يباركك يا بريسكلا
> 
> سلام المسيح



*ميرسى لمرورك كليمو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يونيو 2009)

موضوعك جميل اوي بجد ربنا حنين جدا علينا بس احنا الي قلوبنا غليظة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا بريسكلا

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## dodoz (4 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى بريسكلا*
*الموضوع أكثر من رائع*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2009)

> *أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم ، أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك .
> طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستتعزى وتفرح . سأجعلك تنسى الماضي وسأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد ، نعم أنا إله التعويضات .
> سأعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته ، سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه ، سأعوضك عن الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين الكثيرين . سأجعلك تعبر وادي البكاء ليصير ينبوع من الفرح . وسأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك*


*رووووعة بجد*
*موضوع جميل اوى*
*ميرسى ليكى ياحبيبتى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 يونيو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> موضوعك جميل اوي بجد ربنا حنين جدا علينا بس احنا الي قلوبنا غليظة ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى يا ملك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كوكو 
نورت الموضوع
ربن ايباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 يونيو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى بريسكلا*
> *الموضوع أكثر من رائع*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​



*ميرسى دودو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (5 يونيو 2009)




----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى هابى
ربنايبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جمانا جوابره (7 يونيو 2009)

:36_22_25: 

*سلمت يداك بريسكلا*​ 
*ربنا يبارك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

جمانا جوابره قال:


> :36_22_25:
> 
> *سلمت يداك بريسكلا*​
> *ربنا يبارك*​



*ميرسى جماناا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

